# Capt. Billy Tyne fishing reports



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Last sat., I fished w/Reeleasy, Staybent, & Pubguy, & we ran out to a-19, a-28, 30 fathom rocks, misc rigs, 60 mile buoy, etc.. & didn't have anything to show for it, except a couple of slimy Cudas. Of course, the norm was in play, as the boys released several out of season keeper Snaps. Last tues., I fished w/Mredman, & Pubguy as well, & the same kind of fishing went down. I now know how George Clooneys character was feeling. The trolling has been real sloooow, as in only 1 knockdown, & no hookup, except for slimy cudas. Plenty of flying fish from 25 miles on out, in matter of fact, I think there's too much bait in the water. Yesterday, I ran w/Reeleasy, & Fishmeister1979. Our aim was the Intersection rigs, but got tired of the east wind pounding & blew it off, when we reached 45 miles out. Set up a troll to the west, & enjoyed a following sea. Ran over a GAA reef, & you guessed it, a slimy cuda. Boppped around to a few spots, & finally made it to Salvadores. Not much there, so decided to head for the barn. After a 5 mile run in, I came upon a real thick algae mat, & we immediately deployed cigars, & speck rigs. We were swarmed by Almaco Jacks, nice Mahi's below them, & who knows what else down deeper. I found out, after a cigar sank onto the jaws of a nice Hoo. As soon as this pic was taken of the still LIVE Hoo was taken, a strong storm was on top of us. It happened so fast, my xm didn't even pick it up. Lightening ran us off, & we came home to the worst beating I've had all year in the strong easterly winds & seas. Boats still for sale, & I'm ready for a bigger tank to do battle. Aloha & tight lines!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice pic, Wade. Indeed fishing has been slowwwww.

Brandon


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job on the Hoo, I'm still looking for my first. We had the same luck on Thursday, it really seams slow right now.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Good hoo Wade!

D


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

good job as always Mahiseeker


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great job on the Hoo Wade. I was having GPS problems when you passed me up outside the jetties. So we decided to rig hop. After the 1st rig got the GPS working. We had planned on Salvador's but didn't like the chop. We only went 36miles. Caught the same with Cuda's tearings the Kings up. We came in to a beating. Feeling it today. I'm ready for a cat. My boat is for sale also!


----------

